# Absolutely Awful News: Garnett could miss all of the playoffs



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

> Boston Celtics coach Doc Rivers says there is a strong possibility that Kevin Garnett will miss the whole postseason.
> 
> The All-Star forward has missed most of the last two months with a strained right knee. He had been recovering with an eye towards the playoffs, but Rivers said he had to shut Garnett down at practice Thursday morning and “there’s no way” he could play right now.
> 
> ...




http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...YcB?slug=ap-celtics-garnett&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I put this on prosportsdaily forums just a moment ago and I said that there is absulouletly no way we can repeat now


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Terrible news for the Celtics.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

mind games?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Oh crap.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

TONYALLEN42 said:


> Absolutely Awful News: Garnett could miss all of the playoffs


Speak for yourself. This is great news for us. Not that we would ever want anything to happen to Garnett or anything. We just weren't looking forward to playing against him.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Not sure I believe the guy will not be back at all in the playoffs.. He's a beast physically, and I just can't picture a guy with his history of health missing all the playoffs for a sprain.

If it's true though, it reminds me of the Bynum situation last season. Everytime Bynum was supposed to come back, it was delayed until eventually declaired it wouldn't happen at all.

Personally, I was hoping to see a Lakers VS Celtics match up. But I was skeptical even with a healthy KG that they could get past the Cavs or Orlando, but my desire was to see a healthy Lakers get a chance to avenge last years finals embarassment.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

i cant ****ing believe this mg:mg:mg:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

me neither pokpok I doubt we can get out of the 2nd round


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

woke up to this news first thing this morning, then DA.... **** day it has been thus far

however after some digging, there is still hope:



> Kevin Garnett will miss the NBA playoffs and likely have surgery on his right knee during the offseason, Celtics coach Doc Rivers said today.
> 
> The surgery will be to remove a spur in Garnett's knee. But a strained popliteus tendon -- and not the spur -- has affected Garnett's inability to return from a Feb. 19 injury. The tendon strain must heal naturally, and has taken longer than anticipated.


so basically if we can make it through the first round, and the majority of a second round he might.... MIGHT be ok

still, absolutely horrible news


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

This is bad news, and I don't think they can get past the Cavs, but I don't know why so many people think they can't beat Orlando without him. They said there was no way the Celtics could get the #2 seed without KG, and they did. They still have two All-Stars in Pierce and Allen, and Rondo is close to an All-Star. In KG's absence, Davis and Powe have been tearing it up. Moore and Marbury have been getting acclimated. Eddie House has been shooting out of his mind. Tony Allen is back to help the bench. And they have homecourt advantage until the ECF. It's not like the Magic are 100% either. Lewis and Turkoglu are coming off injuries. I don't think the Magic will just walk over the Celtics. If we defend the 3 well, they will struggle. The Celtics were still around a .750 team without KG and much of that was also without Powe and TA. 

I'm hoping that if the Celtics can make it to the ECF, maybe KG will be ready to play. Having him on the bench might be enough of an emotional boost to get them through the first 2 rounds.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Perhaps, but fact is Howard is beastly and would in all likelihood eat the Celtics alive without KG. Perkins is a good defender, but he's not stopping Howard from flushing down a few nut dunks. Celtics would make a series of it, maybe. But unless you somehow magically shut down their shooters you absolutely need KG's all court D.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/danpatrick/

Reggie Miller seems to think KG will be back after this series (which it sounds like he assumes the Celtics will win).
They are pretty close, so he may be right


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## CelticsPride1999 (Apr 22, 2009)

KG will not be back in this year we really gotta get that out of our head he is Finished for the season..


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

then he should have gone in for surgery already,... there must still be a chance or he'd have already gone under the knife and be recovering


----------

